# New Virtual World-Pixie Hollow-Create a Fairy!



## jagar100

This is gonna be cute!  I can't wait until it's out, but you can go ahead and create your own fairy!  This has been out for several months, but I didn't know.....????
Here's mine! 
http://www.disneyfairies.com/pixiehollow/229UpperFeatherHill


----------



## jasonpwns

Ye a man is really going to create a fairy so manly


----------



## Spongeblair

jasonpwns said:


> Ye a man is really going to create a fairy so manly



*Yavn did =]   This game is aimed at girls anyway

~Spongeblair*


----------



## mir4mad

Here is princessmadiro's fairy she created in January 2007. (before her VMK days-on her search for a virtual world) Thats how long this site has been sitting just like this. It hasn't changed much in over a year and a half. Her fairy name is Amethyst Rosepetal.
http://www.disneyfairies.com/pixiehollow/1143MarigoldMeadow


----------



## Diva of Dragons

Yep, I've had a fairy for well over a year.  My DH got really bored the other day and made one as ajoke.  So did another full grown male friend of ours!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Diva of Dragons said:


> Yep, I've had a fairy for well over a year.  My DH got really bored the other day and made one as ajoke.  So did another full grown male friend of ours!


----------



## threeboysmom

I know of a couple of grown men right here on the DIS that have made fairies   Not going to out them though...   

This is one game I'm keeping my eye out on.  It's right up my alley :  Too bad I can't be a Fairy on POTCO...

OT:  Who messed up the smilies?  I can't find the ones I always use now!


----------



## cteddiesgirl

I just might try it out after they finally have it up and running.  But by that time, it will probably be a pay to play.


----------



## Dashzap

That was fun. I've created a cute fairy named Garlichead.   

Now what am I supposed to do with her?


----------



## NedsTJ

Dashzap said:


> That was fun. I've created a cute fairy named Garlichead.
> 
> Now what am I supposed to do with her?



Find a pizza??


----------



## poohluv2u

threeboysmom said:


> OT:  Who messed up the smilies?  I can't find the ones I always use now!



I was wondering the same thing, I thought maybe it was just me  



NedsTJ said:


> Find a pizza??


----------



## TinkPinkPoem

We had a huge thread about fairies a while ago. 

Too much ado for nothing, they just sit there, float and look pretty.


----------



## Diznygrl

I know it's geared toward girls, but I wonder if they WILL have the option of creating male fairies for the new game.  Supposedly they do exist in the Disney Fairies universe, but they're called "Sparrow Men" or some such thing. 

If you think the Create a Fairy thing has been the same for forever, you should have waited for them just to get the Create a Fairy program up and RUNNING!  It was well over a year that CAF was listed as "coming soon" until it finally debuted.


----------



## SkippyPaul

jasonpwns said:


> Ye a man is really going to create a fairy so manly



I'll have you know buddy, I look pretty lava in my tights and wings oh and so does my fairy haha.   Real men wear pink, eat cheese cake, AND create fairies ( we just dont broadcast it).  Go on, be a real man, go create a fairy Jazz, after all I saw you wear that sparrow hair lol

Rob


----------



## Aimbier31

TinkPinkPoem said:


> We had a huge thread about fairies a while ago.
> 
> Too much ado for nothing, they just sit there, float and look pretty.



yea all i can do is dress my fairy and make a room for it. mine looks like tinkerbell and her name is trinitystarmoon or somethin like that. 
p.s. is it really wrong for a man to make a fairy???? i mean we can make cars can't we?


----------



## poohluv2u

Diznygrl said:


> I know it's geared toward girls, but I wonder if they WILL have the option of creating male fairies for the new game.  Supposedly they do exist in the Disney Fairies universe, but they're called "Sparrow Men" or some such thing.



I hope they do have males fairies .. life would be kinda boring without the guys


----------



## Aimbier31

poohluv2u said:


> I hope they do have males fairies .. life would be kinda boring without the guys



everythings kinda boring without guys


----------



## Evoulie

NedsTJ said:


> Find a pizza??


Find a CHURRO!


----------



## angelcake170

http://www.disneyfairies.com/pixiehollow/70WindySunriseCreek
Here's mine - it was designed to look like me. Imma go create a cool looking fairy with a name as "supa cool" as Garlichead 


ETA: I made a new supa cool character. Her name is.. emmm.. see for yourself.
http://www.disneyfairies.com/pixiehollow/266UpperPeachGarden
Poor Mahogany Pearbreath never got a chance!


----------



## poohluv2u

Evoulie said:


> Find a CHURRO!



Hmm .. garlic churros .. yum ..


----------



## osmello

thought it might take the place of vmk, but within the last week there have been some big changes.  Now when you want to play on of the mini-games, you are redirected to another sign in at another site.  Very odd, lots of advertisements, and then redirected to another with another sign in at disney xd.  Earning credits for dumb things for your desktop in the site.  Three sign-ins, advertisements and redirections,  that makes me uncomfortable about my kids even being on the site at all.  Too much information in too many places.  I will not let them use the disney site because of this now.  The direction isn't necessarily with the game, but with all the other ways to get your money.


----------



## Froodle

Just making sure- Is it just me or is pixie hollow still not open yet?


----------



## adaygaby

Just created my fairy...Sunrise Sugarpuff.   (had to spend the las 45 min of work doing something...)

http://www.disneyfairies.com/pixiehollow/315SunnyPumpkinLane


----------



## adaygaby

Just created my fairy...Sunrise Sugarpuff.   (had to spend the las 45 min of work doing something...)

http://www.disneyfairies.com/pixiehollow/315SunnyPumpkinLane


----------



## TikiIslander

Another New York Times article talks about Disney Online, complete with quotes from some of our favorite players.  They're expanding mobile content, and adding some exclusives for Pixie Hollow by accessing via the mobile site.

Sounds fun, but I don't know of many kids in the target age with cellphones- especially ones with free access to the web. "Hey mom! Can i borrow your phone for a second?"


----------



## Disneylvrforever

I created my fairy a couple months ago. I just wish that I could make her do tricks and stuff. It was fun creating her while it lasted.


----------



## aengus

TikiIslander said:


> Another New York Times article talks about Disney Online, complete with quotes from some of our favorite players.  They're expanding mobile content, and adding some exclusives for Pixie Hollow by accessing via the mobile site.
> 
> Sounds fun, but I don't know of many kids in the target age with cellphones- especially ones with free access to the web. "Hey mom! Can i borrow your phone for a second?"


 
interesting article and I agree,  looks like they are missing it again huh.


hey I know a place they could have advertised camp rock on ... oh yeah nevermind @_@


----------



## poohluv2u

TikiIslander said:


> Another New York Times article talks about Disney Online, complete with quotes from some of our favorite players.  They're expanding mobile content, and adding some exclusives for Pixie Hollow by accessing via the mobile site.
> 
> Sounds fun, but I don't know of many kids in the target age with cellphones- especially ones with free access to the web. "Hey mom! Can i borrow your phone for a second?"



They need to get rid of the cast of characters at DIG, they obviously don't have a clue  





> Im going to want to use my phone to feed and love my butterfly all the time, said Larry Shapiro, executive vice president for mobile content. *That kind of emotional vesting is what were after*.


They already had that emotional investment in VMK ... I don't see anyone putting that kind of emotion into making a butterfly .. give me a break!!!


----------



## TikiIslander

The LA Times had yet another article about Fairies last week with a cute promo video. Seems like they're fairly close to launch.

There are a few changes/clarifications since I last heard about the game. You don't need to buy any toys to access the world- it will be set up like most VWs nowadays with a free/pay option. The toys will unlock exclusive clothing and items. It's a pretty cool technology they've come across- lots of options for cross-promotion and keeping everyone engaged in the game. They're really relying on having lots of kiddies buy these toys for it all to work right though! 

What's really interesting is that the game was contracted out. There was all sorts of reorganizing going on at WDIG (err DIMG) and they said a big part of that was to do all they can in-house.   

I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but I still don't like how gender-specific this game is. Sure, most little boys would be drawn to Cars over this game, but why exclude them altogether? In all the promo materials, they say "for girls!" 20 times, and there doesn't seem to be a boy fairy avatar.  What's the deal, Disney?


----------



## mir4mad

You can now play in beta here: 
http://www.pixiehollow.go.com/


----------



## Babypandaroo

I'd rather play vmk any other day then be a pixie. What's the fun in that? Disney should have stuck with vmk. They had more people play that then pixie hollow and pirates combined. VMK was a whole lot better.


----------



## Evoulie

Are there guy fairies yet? haha..

Ev


----------



## Swkyle

Evoulie said:


> Are there guy fairies yet? haha..
> 
> Ev


LOL Evoulie.

I know I am a guy and all but I made one just to see what it was like LOL.
It's neat, I think it's a lot like VMK, the chatting and all.

Not a lot to do though at the current time for _me_ but for girls I am sure it's what those fairy lovers dreamed of!


----------

